# h8



## poth8er (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.illwillpress.com/drugs.html


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm all for making fun of potheads, but it should be funny.  This cartoon is kinda pathetic because the motives behind it are mean-spirited and transparent.  The author of the Flash movie is critical of addictions, but seems addicted to anger. 

He/she tries to play the tirade off as common sense, when it's a clear indulgence in pretentious, yet crude judgements intended to yield a sense of superiority.  

I mean, it's such a one-trick pony, that it's just not funny.  It might be funny if it was clever.  The animation (what little of it there is) sucks too. 

Instead of remaining addicted to the occasional adrenaline high of hate, you should roll up a fatty and shove it in your kisser. 

It doesn't matter anymore that your momma didn't love you.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent response Max,


----------



## poth8er (Aug 29, 2005)

"It doesn't matter anymore that your momma didn't love you."

My mother is dead, thanks.

Might want to think twice before you say something like that.  

And i hate cause like all you idiots my father wasted his money on pot and other drugs so ******* much.  to the fact that i will never see him cause of how messed up he is.  I have friends screwed up cause of that shit. so i beleive that cartoon is correct.  You people are fucknig pathetic and i hope you get shot in the head in a drug bust gone wrong.


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2005)

..to "marijuana passion"


----------



## Jack*POT (Aug 29, 2005)

and welcome to the reality of life poth8er. and marijuana really never hurt anybody. If you wanna hate, hate on the tobacco company makin billions killing people slowly. And you can kiss da TIP OF MY **** for that slick ass comment. And try to find you a hobby besides HATIN you hater!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

poth8er said:
			
		

> "It doesn't matter anymore that your momma didn't love you."
> 
> My mother is dead, thanks.
> 
> Might want to think twice before you say something like that.



You are right.  I am truly sorry for your loss.  See... I got judgemental and took it out on you and your mother.  Misplaced anger.  See how it works?


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Excellent response Max,



Thanks GG.  Sorry if I got carried away.  I don't have a problem with poking fun, even if it's merciless.  Just make it funny or clever.  Otherwise, it's just raw angst that most people will be repulsed by.  Yeah, I know... punk rock is raw angst, but somehow... it's good.  It's art.  This wasn't.   

Sorry, guess I'm getting on my high horse when I would rather be getting high on my horse.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 29, 2005)

Dude is so full of hate and he condems the one natural way to relieve some of that anger/stress.

Go ahead on with your bad self poth8er, the stress is gonna kill you soon and we'll have one less idiot to worry about.
I nominate you for a Darwin Award.


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

Jack*POT said:
			
		

> And you can kiss da TIP OF MY **** for that slick ass comment.



Heh.  That's pretty funny.


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

poth8er said:
			
		

> You people are fucknig pathetic and i hope you get shot in the head in a drug bust gone wrong.



Oh shit.  I didn't read that part earlier.  Um... yeah.  You can just ****-off, h8r.  Anyone who wishes to see me and my mj passion friends dead for no good reason can go get but-pumped by a barnyard animal.  

Man, all this bad karma.  Time to spark up!


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

poth8er said:
			
		

> "It doesn't matter anymore that your momma didn't love you."
> 
> 
> And i hate cause like all you idiots my father wasted his money on pot and other drugs so ******* much. to the fact that i will never see him cause of how messed up he is. I have friends screwed up cause of that shit. so i beleive that cartoon is correct. You people are fucknig pathetic and i hope you get shot in the head in a drug bust gone wrong.


 
Just because your father was an ******* does not mean we are. Maybe your friends should grow up and be responsable, or maybe that's the problem. Your friends all under age and should not be doing it in the first place. You remind me of people like in the KKK. You need help.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 29, 2005)

nice response columbian Connection..

your dad obvously had problems and took it out with the abuse of "hard drugs" (such as alchohol, cock, crack, smack, prescription pills etc. not pot)Its jsut a way of himself "relieving" himself of his problems.. your dad could have done this through many other ways such as domestic abuse, self abuse, gambling, eating disorders etc. etc. but he did it threw drugs... yes the drugs probaly made it worse but it was most likly not the drugs fault in the first place.
Like columbian Connection said your friends are probaly not responsible


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

this kid has no life he hatin for no reason, why would you make a stupid fucken cartoon like that? and let me tell you one thing your dad wasn't smokin weed he was smokin crack.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Nov 22, 2005)

i can't believe he went through the process of joining the forum just to put something up like that.  how pathetic.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Nov 22, 2005)

reminds me of someone


----------



## skunk (Nov 22, 2005)

I Think Your Daddy Malested You And Just Told You He Was On Marijuana As An Excuse But In Reality He Had Crack On His Mind . So Go To That Forum  You Pathetic  Idiot .


----------



## skunk (Nov 22, 2005)

sorry for the vulgerness forum .i typed my anger before i thought about it .my mother had stroke because of stress . stress my my dad cheating on her after a 27 year mariage . guaratee it wouldnt of happened if she smoked a doobie . marijuana is a natural plant god put it her for a reason .just like a apple tree  or anything else that grows from the ground or walks the earth . so once again i apoligize to the forum.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Nov 23, 2005)

poth8er said:
			
		

> "It doesn't matter anymore that your momma didn't love you."
> 
> My mother is dead, thanks.
> 
> ...



Now that was funny as hell, I enjoyed that. With all due respect, you could use some anger management classes. Your expressing what a lot of us feel anyway, but you are taking out on the wrong people. Have you ever tried reasoning with you father about his drug issues. It seems to me that you are blaming the world for the issues that you have to face everyday, when in reality the world is not at fault. The stress that you are feeling will catch up with you in your older age, you need to learn to relacts. You nor I can't help others, they can only help themselves. But, it is also wrong to go around blaming others for the problems that you must deal with. We all have problems to deal with, however it is how we face or deal with our problems that makes us matures or not. 

Also, maybe that is the only way you father knows how to deal with your mothers death and it sounds like he has never healed from her lost. You lost a mother, he lost a soul mate!

**** it, smoke a big fat one and shut the **** up before somebody knots your damn teeth out. Jesus, whinie ass kids!

(skunk) at least you had a father, mine took off when I was one and never seen him again. So enjoy what you had because at least you had it. Anyway that issue is between your mother and father and has nothing to do with you! Advice show respect on all sides, but keep natural when casting doult. Because you may think you know who is at fault, but do you?

Think before you react, because you may not have all the facts!


----------



## The haze one (Nov 25, 2005)

ahahahahah i just watched that flash animation, i thought it was hillarious. I dont mind,as a pot head, to be made fun off. but however buddy has some messed up views on this world. hes had some really hurt experiences that have shaped his opinion of life. Weed is the best therapist ive ever had, welll fuk its the only therapist ive ever had. but still u all know whut i mean. this guy needs to figure out how to releave his bottled up rage and stress or one day hes jus gunna snap and shoot someone or worse .....ne ways this whole thing gave me a damn good laugh and i hope it did for u too 

stay high 
the Haze 1!


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2005)

> welll fuk its the only therapist ive ever had


 I could introduce you to "my" therapist haze..."Dr. Kevorkian"


----------



## lady kush (Nov 26, 2005)

I found it somewhat funny myself. But the fact of the matter is kid, you've got problems. You come on our website trying to bang us in the head with some ** that we don't really care about. What was the point of you wasting your time to join if your just gonna hate on us? Yo roll up a phatty, take a toke and calm the f**K down!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2005)

That cartoon sucks, and that squirl reminds me of my best friend's wife.  And there ain't nothing wrong with smoking weed.  I love to smoke becuase it feels good and it makes the good mood that I'm in even better.  There is nothing like taking care of all the shit you have to take care of for the day and then rolling one up, like right now.


----------

